# DT Systems



## Kyle Dennis (Dec 8, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone on here uses any DT Systems products. I am looking to purchase an e-collar and have not heard a lot about their products. The little I have heard has been positive though.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a DT systems collar (because that's what my trainer sells), and have been very very pleased with it.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

I use to own a DT- Now I have TT.


----------



## PlushHunter (Mar 9, 2012)

I own 2 Dt systems collars and both wont hold a charge now after 1 year of use only when hunting. Looking at Tri Tronics for my next collar.


----------



## Pudelpointer (Jul 27, 2010)

My friend has a DT collar, it is about 3 years old and has been sent back for repair at least 3 times. Go with TT, for some reason you do not like TT then I would buy the DogTra before the DT.


----------



## Upland Gundog Association (Feb 7, 2012)

I may be biased because they sponsor our company, but DT Systems really has improved their products dramatically. I waterfowl hunt and upland hunt probably close to 100 times per year and my collars have held up great. I am very pleased with my DT collars and bird launchers! Depending what you are doing, the newest collar has the ability to set two different correction settings and "jump" between the two, and the 1800 series is an affordable, durable, and reliable collar!


----------



## Webbs515 (Feb 6, 2010)

go with tri tronics. best on market. next would be dogtra.


----------

